# Need help with kverneland Silawrap 7510



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello,

I just bought a 7510 self loading trailed wrapper it has a spring loaded cutter on it that holds the plastic after it is cut to start the next bale. unfortunately it won't hold on to the plastic after it is cut I have been playing around with it and can't figure it out. It does look like maybe there is a part missing that maybe the rubber roller seats?? Does anybody have one of these machines or similiar that could take a picture so I know what it should look like?? or maybe a manual. Thanks so much for any help you can give. I am out of my element on this one.

Alex

p.s. I can take a photo tomorrow if I remember


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

I have one of these wrappers quite simple

as for not cutting and holding there should be round rubber holder thing on the end if it starts to wear out it wont hold the plastic if the cut and hold arm is not working not springing back on time adjust the timing by moving the chain that hooks on under the wrapper to a spring that should be hanging there that well make it cut sooner with a shorter chain or latter with a longer chain. hope this helps send a pic if its something else and i can send you a pic if you need one


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

Can you send me a picture of yours?? I got to busy today and forgot to snap a picture of mine. on the end of the rod I have a L bit of metal for pushing the plastic into the knife and on the other side of the L there is a rubber roller which I assume is to hold the plastic.

My question to you is what does the rubber roller go against?? is it just the little piece of metal where the rollers the support the rod are bolted or is there something else?? To me it feels like there should be something else it seats into because when the rod releases it comes back and then bounces once it hits which releases its hold on the plastic.

I guess a picture would help. I have been searching the web but can't find any close photos of this or really any other automatic system

Thanks for helping,

Alex


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

I took some pictures but I can't figure out how to post them here (I am sure there is a guide if I looked) so I made a gallery of my wrapper. You can see the one photo of the mount where it looks like something was removed because it is rusty. does this look like everybody's setup or am I missing a part??

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:148]


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

trying to upload pics looks to me like your missing a metal piece that pinches the plastic between the roller and the missing piece. hope this helps


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

in your second pic i can see the empty bolt hole that the metal bracket bolts in to you should be able to make one or buy one for fairly cheap odd that its missing mabey the last owner kept it or lost it then got rid of it because it wasnt working if you need better pics let me know


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

ps if you right mouse click on my pics and go to (open link in new window) you will get a much lager pic


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you sooooo much!!

I was sure that there was a piece missing (after fiddling with it for probably 2 hours) I will have to call the dealer and find out how much that setup is......if it is ridiculous I might get a few measurements from you and fabricate my own since it appears to be all metal construction.

again thank you I really appreciate the help. What a great forum this is.

Alex


----------



## Marco_Otten (May 5, 2010)

Hello Alex,

The setup is the same as on a RW1400/1600 Kuhn wrapper so maybe you can contact a local kuhn dealer as well for it.

good luck


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Marco_otten

it might be easier to go that route.....or at least I can see if there is a price difference

Alex


----------



## Matty6270 (6 mo ago)

Hi. Just wondering can anybody help. I have a kverneland 7558 which was 100% until this evening. I tried to wrap a badly shaped bale and it came over the side while wrapping and hit the cut and tie until. I don’t see any damage but the part that come out to catch the wrap isn’t moving.
ive took the cover off but I cant see in my head how it works. The bar with the teeth attached to the spring isn’t moving
any help appreciated


----------

